# When do the trout get going in the surf?



## leonsulak (Jun 6, 2011)

Over the summer a lot is probably dependent on water conditions, but when does the bite normally get better?


----------



## 2Hype (Jun 9, 2009)

Usually, temps of consistent 70+ will have trout in the beachfront. Late April is when it usually starts. Caught them in dirty water but usually want to be there when the first green water pushes in. When you start seeing gafftop being caught, trout are usually right behind them. Thought it was gonna set up this Saturday morning, but storms dirtied up the water🙄


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Monday morning. If you don't get on them, no telling when it will be right again.


----------



## timberhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

2Hype said:


> Usually, temps of consistent 70+ will have trout in the beachfront. Late April is when it usually starts. Caught them in dirty water but usually want to be there when the first green water pushes in. When you start seeing gafftop being caught, trout are usually right behind them. Thought it was gonna set up this Saturday morning, but storms dirtied up the water


It was still good. 3 limits of big fish 22-26s this morning


----------



## klilly (Apr 20, 2021)

Quite a bit of sargassum on the west end this weekend.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, late April.. just need the wind to lay. Which usually doesn't happen until at least June... but last year only had about 5 days of light winds.. we've already had that this year so I'm hopeful we get more fishable windows this summer. Caught 8 to 23" last week on a wade. I just published a training video in my club for those that might need a hand in the surf fishing category.


----------

